
The Browser Statistics That Matter - fagnerbrack
http://mediatemple.net/blog/tips/browser-statistics-matter/
======
Nephilim777
This is a very insightful article. Our website revolves around Chromebooks,
Chrome OS etc. Our browser stats, obviously, heavily favor Chrome. Regardless
the platform, our Chrome usage in any given month is around 85-90%. Global
statistics have their place but not here.

